# Bamboo shrimp (fan shrimp) molting question. fan not open.



## zhanghanbing (May 25, 2011)

Hi
For those who have kept bamboo shrimp before, how long does it take for the fans to open after molting? I used to have one shrimp and it took it several days to open its fans after its first molt. Unfortunately it took it longer to open its fans when it molted the second time and I think it cannot eat anything with the fans closed and starved to death. Now, I bought another one and do not want the same thing happen again. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## zhanghanbing (May 25, 2011)

bump


----------

